# No I do NOT want to log into Facebook!



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

God eternally damn it, I do NOT want to log into Fakebook, quit sending me to the Fackbook log in page when I'm just trying to go to the next page of posts!

I don't care how much Freakbook pays you, I'm still not going to join their society.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

turf3 said:


> God eternally damn it, I do NOT want to log into Fakebook, quit sending me to the Fackbook log in page when I'm just trying to go to the next page of posts!
> 
> I don't care how much Freakbook pays you, I'm still not going to join their society.


Did you install uBlock or some other add blocker?


----------



## stevesklar (Jan 14, 2004)

??
I don't use any shared login credentials. Every website I go to and have a login with is completely separate.


----------



## Benjamin Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

turf3 said:


> God eternally damn it, I do NOT want to log into Fakebook, quit sending me to the Fackbook log in page when I'm just trying to go to the next page of posts!
> 
> I don't care how much Freakbook pays you, I'm still not going to join their society.


You will be assimilated. (I can’t stand Facetube either.)


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

stevesklar said:


> ??
> I don't use any shared login credentials. Every website I go to and have a login with is completely separate.


I'm not sure what you're talking about, but I don't have a Fickbook account, if that clarifies.


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

How else are we spose to reach our daily recommended allowance of likes and other squirts of dopamine?


----------



## stevesklar (Jan 14, 2004)

turf3 said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about, but I don't have a Fickbook account, if that clarifies.


You may want to clear out all the cookies in your browser and see what happens.

I don't know but I don't get the problem and I'm not logged in to facebook, nor use it to log in to anything but itself.


----------



## chinux79 (Feb 19, 2010)

I think what stevesklar said is that whenever you sign up for some new website online that prompts you for a Facebook login or a Google login you should read the fine print that says create account. That way you create a username/login per website and don't use social media accounts as means to login to other websites.

But what did I miss? There's a way to link your Facelook account to your profile on the forum? I didn't know. And I'm glad I didn't know. I left Facelook a long time ago.


----------



## saxmsy (Mar 6, 2011)

I think I get what OP meant by the annoying FB link. When I visit SOTW on my phone, often there will be a "Facebook" ad floating around and occupy half of the screen, and if you try to click the "X" to close the ad, you will be sent to the FB instead. This had been super annoying. This happened a lot last year but seems less occurring recently. That's why I prefer to visit SOTW on laptop or Ipad instead of on Iphone.


----------



## saxophender (Mar 17, 2010)

turf3 said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about, but I don't have a Fickbook account, if that clarifies.


"Fickbook" 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Ad blockers are pretty great and incredibly easy to set up. I'm happy to help anyone if they need help setting it up, just shoot me a message.


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

This only happens to me when I'm not actually logged into SOTW and I'm just browsing it - you get a lot of extra advertisements as well. If you haven't supplied your SOTW login info or checked the box that says "Keep Me Logged In" that Facebook message will come up constantly. It's designed to be annoying to the point of enraging and, unfortunately, it works.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

turf3 said:


> I do NOT want to log into Fakebook, quit sending me to the Fackbook log in page when I'm just trying to go to the next page of posts!


If you stay logged in you will not see the Facebook log-in prompt. 

You can simply dismiss it and log in normally, it is not a pop-up ad.

Jeff


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

I've never had any problem like you describe, Turf. I run adblock on my computer and my phone and I run everything through a VPN. Not that I'm too careful about identifying info. Anyone here could probably find me if they wanted to. I've mentioned my home town enough times.


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

turf3 said:


> God eternally damn it, I do NOT want to log into Fakebook, quit sending me to the Fackbook log in page when I'm just trying to go to the next page of posts!
> 
> I don't care how much Freakbook pays you, I'm still not going to join their society.


You join Facebook....all your friends, in a manner of speaking, 'join ' Facebook as well, whether they wanna or not....

....c'mon, you know you wanna.,..


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

I thought the FB login only pops up if you logged via facebook before on the same browser or synced browser. I know someone who has set it up like that and I see the FB login but it goes away if you go to the "What's New" page


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

noelpaz said:


> I thought the FB login only pops up if you logged via facebook before on the same browser or synced browser. I know someone who has set it up like that and I see the FB login but it goes away if you go to the "What's New" page


I guarantee, with 100% confidence, that I have NOT logged into farkbook before I come to SOTW. Since I have never in my life logged into Trackbook, I am confident of this.

I think VSAdmin have sold the advertising rights to Trashbook so that if you're not logged into SOTW, you can't look at page 2 and beyond - because it just sends you to a Crapbook login. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

When SOTW switched to the current platform, it became unreadable for me due to 90% of the screen being popup ads (I use only my phone for the internet). The only way I could solve the problem was to install an ad-blocker browser. 

Since then, no ads, no FBIbook logins, nothing. It’s easier and more convenient to stay logged in all the time.


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

turf3 said:


> I guarantee, with 100% confidence, that I have NOT logged into farkbook before I come to SOTW. Since I have never in my life logged into Trackbook, I am confident of this.
> 
> I think VSAdmin have sold the advertising rights to Trashbook so that if you're not logged into SOTW, you can't look at page 2 and beyond - because it just sends you to a Crapbook login. Thanks, guys!


I tried to do that on a new tablet as well as different browsers on a new PC that have not logged on to FB or SOTW ,no VPN, no ad blockers. Since I have a firewall on my wifi, I used Xfinity Hoitspot. I do not see the FB banner you described.and no issues going to the next pages. Perhaps there is some adware masquerading as Facebook. 

I do not have an issue with ads as this is a free site otherwise how else will they run it. Web hosting is not free. I see very few premium members. Why slam VSAdmin?


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

noelpaz said:


> ...Why slam VSAdmin?


Because when I try to go from page 1 to page 2 of posts, I get a "log into Frackbook now?" screen, with NO WAY TO GO AROUND IT. That's why. Ads? OK. put your ads. But locking me up where I've got to log into Crapbook, no alternative, that's NFG.


----------



## saxmsy (Mar 6, 2011)

OP, just wondering that if you are using an old phone to visit SOTW? I used to get the similar issue very often on my old iPhone 8 (click the "X" to close the Facebook Ad but still get to the FB page each time). The issue seem disappear after I got a new iPhone.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

I have no problem with ads; I realize they fund the site. Several other forums I visit have ads and I use my default browser which doesn’t block the ads. 

On the new SOTW site, however, the ads and popups truly made the site unreadable: on my screen I would see only one posting - at most - in a thread followed by several ads and a popup and then I’d have to get past all that to see the second posting in that thread. Hence the ad-blocking browser.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

saxmsy said:


> OP, just wondering that if you are using an old phone to visit SOTW? I used to get the similar issue very often on my old iPhone 8 (click the "X" to close the Facebook Ad but still get to the FB page each time). The issue seem disappear after I got a new iPhone.


Nope, using a computer.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

turf3 said:


> I think VSAdmin have sold the advertising rights to Trashbook so that if you're not logged into SOTW, you can't look at page 2 and beyond - because it just sends you to a Crapbook login. Thanks, guys!


Man, turf am I glad I'm not having this problem! Is this happening because you're not logged into SOTW? I just stay logged into SOTW and I've never been required to log into Faceplant on here. So maybe you just have to log into SOTW. However, I have, on occasion been sent something by email or from a website that required logging into Crapbook, so I just didn't continue. But it's extremely annoying when it happens. Hopefully you can resolve it. Let us know.


----------



## Saxodene (Dec 21, 2021)

I stay logged into SOTW. Then no alternative loggin offers. Someone hacked into my (never used) facepick account recently. F locked the account, and that is the way it is staying - forever.
Hacker went on to hack into my email account - much more scary, but that is another story.....


----------



## stevesklar (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm using Windows 10 and Edge ... not logged in to FaceBook ever on Edge, and don't get any popups to login to FB at all. I am logged into SOTW all the time. So .. who knows unless you clear out all your cookies and stuff.


----------



## Serafino (Jan 16, 2018)

Curious about Turf's suffering, I opened Firefox where I am not logged into anything, and checked out SOTW. Yes there is a "Log in to question or comment" popup, but it is quite small and stays out of the way at the bottom and can be closed. FWIW, as an experiment, looking for a way to make it block the screen, I increased the magnification of the site by holding down "control" and pressing "+" several times, and that got it to be quite large and annoying. Holding down "control" and pressing "0" (zero) solved that problem by returning the site to the default size. I don't know if that's what's going on in your case Turf?


----------



## stomias (Jul 12, 2017)

I spend most of my time on FB in jail......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Byvu5k9oupU


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Serafino said:


> Curious about Turf's suffering, I opened Firefox where I am not logged into anything, and checked out SOTW. Yes there is a "Log in to question or comment" popup, but it is quite small and stays out of the way at the bottom and can be closed. FWIW, as an experiment, looking for a way to make it block the screen, I increased the magnification of the site by holding down "control" and pressing "+" several times, and that got it to be quite large and annoying. Holding down "control" and pressing "0" (zero) solved that problem by returning the site to the default size. I don't know if that's what's going on in your case Turf?


Nope.

If I'm not logged in, a certain fraction of the time when I go from page 1 of "new posts" to page 2, instead of bringing up page 2 of posts, I get a full-page Foolbuck login page. There is no way around it; I can only go back to page 1.

Because I don't stay logged in to any website, I often want to just see what's going on without logging in. I'd say the Crapbook login page pops up about 10% -20% of the time.

Really, I am not doing anything exotic. That's the resort of IT departments, to suggest that the user must be doing something bizarre to cause the problem.


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

Just get an ad blocker. All the major browser options (desktop and mobile) have multiple good options. I don't use the internet without one, mostly because of situations like this. It's not just cosmetic, either. Ads track and read and interact with your data as much as they can get away with. Just block them.

It sucks that VS seems unwilling to limit what their ad vendors are doing on their pages, but since they won't, I'm leaving my ad blocker enabled.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

turf3 said:


> Really, I am not doing anything exotic. That's the resort of IT departments, to suggest that the user must be doing something bizarre to cause the problem.


A screenshot of the situation would help everyone better diagnose what's going on, and whether it's an advertisement or function of the web software. If it is integrated like VSadmin says, then it's probably just something you'll have to live with. But the invasive thing makes it sound like an spam.

But the idea that IT departments resort to blaming 'bizarre' user activity seems pretty far-fetched. I remember doing some IT work over the phone with an engineer complaining his entire system wouldn't turn on and that it was just working. I asked if he checked the power cable and he said of course. So I went to the office, and plugged it in for him and turned it on and left. But of course it's always IT's fault right?


----------



## stomias (Jul 12, 2017)

Get off of my lawn


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, everyone remembers the time the guy had pulled the power cord out. Why, I bet that's happened at least three or four times in everyone's career.

We won't talk about the 40 times a day that this year's buggy software hangs, or eats your data, or requires a different set of keystrokes every time you go thru a process, or requires fifty keystrokes where three would do. (And I understand the IT guys probably had zero input into the purchase of the software, too.)

I depend on several different types of engineering software to earn my living, and have done so for nigh on to 40 years now, and I know when SW's buggy and the UI sucks, and I know when it's not buggy and when the UI is conceived with consideration of those who will actually use it (that last one is so rare as to occasion astonished comment throughout the whole department). The intermittent Crapbook login screen isn't a matter of bugs, it's a matter of commercial arrangements trying to push us onto Basefook. And I don't like it. And VSAdmin have just admitted that it ain't going away.


----------



## saxophender (Mar 17, 2010)

JayeLID said:


> You join Facebook....all your friends, in a manner of speaking, 'join ' Facebook as well, whether they wanna or not....
> 
> ....c'mon, you know you wanna.,..


Good thing I don't have any friends! 
Never used Zuckerbook, never will.


----------



## saxophender (Mar 17, 2010)

stomias said:


> I spend most of my time on FB in jail......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Byvu5k9oupU


I must be getting dyslexic - I initially read that as "I spent most of my time in jail on FB." 😂


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

turf3 said:


> I guarantee, with 100% confidence, that I have NOT logged into farkbook before I come to SOTW. Since I have never in my life logged into Trackbook, I am confident of this.
> 
> I think VSAdmin have sold the advertising rights to Trashbook so that if you're not logged into SOTW, you can't look at page 2 and beyond - because it just sends you to a Crapbook login. Thanks, guys!


Sounds like a tin foil hat thing to me. I’ve never been directed to FB. Maybe NSA is behind it, directing to there so they can read your brain waves. 🤣 Just kidding.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

turf3 said:


> God eternally damn it, I do NOT want to log into Fakebook, quit sending me to the Fackbook log in page when I'm just trying to go to the next page of posts!
> 
> I don't care how much Freakbook pays you, I'm still not going to join their society.


there is 'potentially' a great deal of things happening here which I am sure the SOTW Admin will be able to assist you with - if you reach out to them. You will need to know what version of what OS (Operatilng System) you are using and whether or not you are accessing via PC / Tablet / of not-so-smart phone. Ad blockers *"can be"* great *"IF"* you choose the correct one.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

AddictedToSax said:


> Sounds like a tin foil hat thing to me. I’ve never been directed to FB. Maybe NSA is behind it, directing to there so they can read your brain waves. 🤣 Just kidding.


Oh come off it.

Which do you think is more likely:

1) That Farkboke, whose entire business model depends on getting more and more subscribers and inundating them with advertisements, have arranged with VS to place "log into fackbuck" pages in SOTW?

2) Or that nothing of the sort ever happened and I'm hallucinating the whole thing, while sitting here at my desk at 8 am? 

You know, the whole "if you ever complain about anything computer related you're either an old man yelling at clouds, a tinfoil hat conspiracy theorist, or a Luddite technophobe who probably pulled the power cord out and is too stupid to check" mentality gets just a WEE BIT OLD for those of us who've probably been using computers for actual productive professional work, as tools not as playthings of obsession, since before most of you were even a gleam in the milkman's eye.


----------



## stomias (Jul 12, 2017)

The greatest source of knowledge in history...........Used to "like big butts"


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

If the shoe fits  only kidding.

Just wanted to clarify that I agreed with your response and only used the Unplugged device story to surmise the 'blame IT' crowd, not draw a comparison to your situation.


----------



## clodius (Feb 15, 2014)

When I really don't want to deal with a web site I put an entry in my hosts file with a local IP address so it won't resolve
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts run notepad in administrator mode
insert this into the file
127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com


----------



## stevesklar (Jan 14, 2004)

I wonder how many people don't know what a "milkman" is ... (from post #38)


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Hassles said:


> there is 'potentially' a great deal of things happening here which I am sure the SOTW Admin will be able to assist you with - if you reach out to them. You will need to know what version of what OS (Operatilng System) you are using and whether or not you are accessing via PC / Tablet / of not-so-smart phone. Ad blockers *"can be"* great *"IF"* you choose the correct one.



Um... He HAS reached out. 
There is absolutely nothing that we moderators can do to fix the problem. If there were it would have been remedied after the first complaint. 
VSadmin has control of tech issues and have already stated that they can't do anything about it. 
Sorry guys!


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

If you don't know what a milkman is, then I can be sure I was working with computers (punch cards! How many remember that the original name was "Hollerith cards"?) before they were a gleam in the milkman's eye.

If you know where that quote comes from, it's a pretty good guess that you also know what a milkman is. I'll give you a hint:

"So, would that be Pitt the Elder, Pitt the Younger, Pitt the Infant, or Pitt the Gleam in the Milkman's Eye?" Anyone able to ID that quote?


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

bandmommy said:


> Um... He HAS reached out.
> There is absolutely nothing that we moderators can do to fix the problem. If there were it would have been remedied after the first complaint.
> VSadmin has control of tech issues and have already stated that they can't do anything about it.
> Sorry guys!


It's not "can't", it's "won't".


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

turf3 said:


> It's not "can't", it's "won't".


It's not "won't" it's "my job description and/or boss says I mustn't". (Note to VSAdmin - I understand that there may also be a permissions issue in your software...)


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

turf3 said:


> If you don't know what a milkman is, then I can be sure I was working with computers (punch cards! How many remember that the original name was "Hollerith cards"?) before they were a gleam in the milkman's eye.
> 
> If you know where that quote comes from, it's a pretty good guess that you also know what a milkman is. I'll give you a hint:
> 
> "So, would that be Pitt the Elder, Pitt the Younger, Pitt the Infant, or Pitt the Gleam in the Milkman's Eye?" Anyone able to ID that quote?


Wasn't it "Glint"? It's a hilarious quote nonetheless!

And Milkmen used to be very prolific


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

lostcircuits said:


> Wasn't it "Glint"? It's a hilarious quote nonetheless!
> 
> And Milkmen used to be very prolific


It might well have been "glint".


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

turf3 said:


> Oh come off it.
> 
> Which do you think is more likely:
> 
> ...





turf3 said:


> Oh come off it.
> 
> Which do you think is more likely:
> 
> ...


Oh come on, I was joking and I tried to make that clear with the laughing emoji. And besides, most of the people here are old men.

I thought about it some more and take back what I said about it never happening to me. Whenever I log out of my laptop or dump the cookies on my phone I get a prompt to log in when I come back here using Facebook or Google. The option to log in directly to the site is there too. Go to the Join/Log In thing at the top right and click on it and you get the panel attached below. 

My solution is have the site remember me when I come back so I don't have to log in every time. Maybe you don't want to do that for some reason but it works okay for me. I would guess VSAdmin has gets some kind of payment whenever someone logs in through the Facebook link. If so I doubt they'll do anything for you.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

And for all of you who questioned, here it is. Just now, I was NOT logged in, and when I tried to go from page 1 to page 2 of "new posts" this came up, full screen.










Clicking "Not now" takes me to an error message, something like "you didn't provide enough information to access your account".

now do you believe me?


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

turf3 said:


> God eternally damn it, I do NOT want to log into Fakebook, quit sending me to the Fackbook log in page when I'm just trying to go to the next page of posts!
> 
> I don't care how much Freakbook pays you, I'm still not going to join their society.


Good on you! I quit that horrible place for good 11 months ago and I have no regrets. More people need to drop that pos


----------



## DadOfTwins (Apr 1, 2021)

Does this happen when you try to go to the next page on any _other _sites? My guess is that your computer is infected with a virus that hijacks your URLs to do a redirect to Facebook. If so, its probably happening on other sites, not just SOTW.
Also, do you have another computer you could try it on?


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

DadOfTwins said:


> Does this happen when you try to go to the next page on any _other _sites? My guess is that your computer is infected with a virus that hijacks your URLs to do a redirect to Facebook. If so, its probably happening on other sites, not just SOTW.
> Also, do you have another computer you could try it on?


No, it is common practice of many websites to partner with FB for login information. So instead of registering with those sites, you use your FB credentials to login. It is somewhat convenient because you don't have to remember a gazillion accounts and passwords but at the same time, your transactions are transparent to FB, which then uses them to generate customized ads, sell your browsing history to whoever wants to etc.

I've developed a blind spot for ads by now so I am using this method occasionally and sometimes it even has the benefit to get you some targeted ads for some stuff you were looking for but couldn't find.

I've even kept a fa.e FB account for only that purpose, no financial information, regardless of how many times they were trying to bait me, no photos, no friends just a standard Siri divide 0 by 0 account.

If they want to play me, I'll play but I change the rules in my favor


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

DadOfTwins said:


> Does this happen when you try to go to the next page on any _other _sites? My guess is that your computer is infected with a virus that hijacks your URLs to do a redirect to Facebook. If so, its probably happening on other sites, not just SOTW.
> Also, do you have another computer you could try it on?


a) No, just this site - though the little "follow on Facebuck?" dialog pops up on other sites
b) I'm not going to waste time on that. It's not a bug, it's a deliberate choice of VS to participate in yet another annoying Buckfook scheme to get customers.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

turf3 said:


> a) No, just this site - though the little "follow on Facebuck?" dialog pops up on other sites
> b) I'm not going to waste time on that. It's not a bug, it's a deliberate choice of VS to participate in yet another annoying Buckfook scheme to get customers.


Interesting, I can't replicate it on any of my systems, logged out and no previous cache of sax on the web. It also isn't the login screen others are referring to. I'd be interested to hear if anyone else can make this happen.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't get any Facebook stuff popping up around here, I like them as little as you and will not play, I feel the same about Google who pester me a lot more. If a site requires me to log in to Facebook I'm gone. If that happened when I dropped in here I'd stop dropping in but it must be something you are doing or not doing, clear your cache for a start I suppose.


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

J-Moen said:


> Interesting, I can't replicate it on any of my systems, logged out and no previous cache of sax on the web. It also isn't the login screen others are referring to. I'd be interested to hear if anyone else can make this happen.


You would need to delete the cookies. I get the same as @turf3 when I use a tablet that has no previous history of SOTW or an old phone that I just keep on WiFi in the kitchen for weather reports, FB messenger etc.




JimD said:


> I don't get any Facebook stuff popping up around here, I like them as little as you and will not play, I feel the same about Google who pester me a lot more. If a site requires me to log in to Facebook I'm gone. If that happened when I dropped in here I'd stop dropping in but it must be something you are doing or not doing, clear your cache for a start I suppose.


It is not a requirement, it is an option of using your FB account or else register / login into your standard account.


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

To add to the confusion - I recently got a new iPad, and of course one of the first sites I hit in Safari was this one. After a couple weeks, with no issues, I downloaded Chrome (I had forgotten how much I disagreed with Safari…), and logged in yesterday. 

I looked at the “new posts” page, and checked a couple of alerts I got for quotes and likes. Upon returning to the main page (using the back arrow on the page), I was invited to login with Facebook or Google. I looked up at the header, and sure enough it said “Login/Join”. So I clicked that’s, and got a banner that said “You are already logged in, click here to go to the forum page”. I clicked that and was taken to the forum main page.

So it’s a bug (@turf3 you are not crazy…. Well maybe a little). I suspect it’s a bug in Chrome, because I haven’t had this happen in Safari, and I have a similar bug with some software at work that is Chrome-specific. 

@VSadmin please take note.


----------



## Roundmidnite (Sep 19, 2013)

FB SUCKS! SO glad I got out of that black hole of censorship, hostility and passive-aggressive mayhem. They're always trying to lure people back in in all kinds of ways. Beware of the event horizon!!


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

skeller047 said:


> To add to the confusion - I recently got a new iPad, and of course one of the first sites I hit in Safari was this one. After a couple weeks, with no issues, I downloaded Chrome (I had forgotten how much I disagreed with Safari…), and logged in yesterday.
> 
> I looked at the “new posts” page, and checked a couple of alerts I got for quotes and likes. Upon returning to the main page (using the back arrow on the page), I was invited to login with Facebook or Google. I looked up at the header, and sure enough it said “Login/Join”. So I clicked that’s, and got a banner that said “You are already logged in, click here to go to the forum page”. I clicked that and was taken to the forum main page.
> 
> ...


iPads don’t like Chrome.
I’ve had good luck blocking all the unwanted garbage with Malwarebytes.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

turf3 said:


> a) No, just this site - though the little "follow on *Facebuck*?" dialog pops up on other sites


"Facebuck" is maybe the best one yet. Assuming you can find the one letter change that would be banned here.


----------

